# WPPI Video - motivating comments



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

I saw this video on Vimeo & wanted to share.

It's about a photography tradeshow, WPPI, but the first few minutes is motivating as it reinforces why I like to snap photos. I'm nowhere near a 'pro', but the reasons are the same (just striving to get that right photo  lol

For what it's worth, enjoy!

[ame=http://vimeo.com/65842911]WPPI 2013 Film: World Premiere! on Vimeo[/ame]

Cheers,
Keebler


----------

